# Orange County Boatworks



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Copyright 2008 Orange County Boatworks, All rights reserved. 
4854 Distribution Ct Unit 9 Orlando, FL 32822 | 407-277-2145
www.OrangeCountyBoatworks.com


Orange County Boatworks is pleased to announce a new concept & service to the inshore boating market. If you’ve ever spent time cruising your cable television channels, you probably have seen all the different shows geared toward taking cars, trucks, and even planes to the next level with custom features.
Just like these television shows, we are now offering that same service for select skiffs. If you have a flats boat or a skiff and want to add that custom touch, Orange County Boatworks can be of service. We have experience with both custom and production skiffs and it makes sense for us to offer this kind of customizing service. If you need some cosmetic work done to your skiff, this is the place! We gel-coat, fiberglass, and perform warranty work as well as customize your skiff to your exacting standards.
We at Orange County Boatworks love flats boats and find it very satisfying to watch an old skiff come to life with new electronics, color, or simply a warranty patch job. If you want to make your skiff sweet again, please pick up the phone and give us a call 407-277-2145 to see what we can do for you. In addition to the cosmetic services we also offer a fully stocked Pro-Shop geared toward the inshore-boating crowd. So please spread the word as O.C.B is now open and ready to enhance your skiff!
Copyright 2008 Orange County Boatworks, All rights reserved. 
4854 Distribution Ct Unit 9 Orlando, FL 32822 | 407-277-2145


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

OCB... well better than OCD... ;D

Is this an off shoot of ECC or an entirely separate entity? 

Cheers
J


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Jan,

This is a new and seprate company as the demand for re-furb's was growing and the central part of the state needed somewhere to go for add-on's,repair, or just simply make a new skiff better w/aftermarket. We will also be a loose outboard engine dealer for Honda & Yama as our pricing will be the best around. Some of the lead employee's from East Cape are part owner's as well...
Sepreate shop next door with it's own stuff.
We plan on hitting all avenues for getting the word out...
Thank you for letting us get the word out there to your members!
Kevin
Orange County Boatworks


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Seems Orange County Choppers would have gotten better play, no? 

Seriously, best of luck with the new endeavor, its certainly a great sister operation to a leading edge core business. I hope you guys do well.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you Deerfly for the kind words...
We thought O.C.B. was a good fit seeing how we line in Orange County. LOL


----------

